# Salary Pack



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, my company is offering me a salary of €50.000 plus house and car. 
I would like to understand if this can be considered a good salary in Dubai, allowing me, my wife and my two small kids (3 and 2 months) to live there "with dignity"  .
I hope someone will help me to understand what should be a good salary to ask.

Thank you


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't comment...you need to be a bit more specific and tell people what the job is, what responsiblities you have etc. Also need to be realistic of what you were earning before and why you are moving...etc etc


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

> Lenochka: Can't comment...you need to be a bit more specific and tell people what the job is, what responsiblities you have etc. Also need to be realistic of what you were earning before and why you are moving...etc etc


Well my position will be residen manager (I have to run the branch) for a worldwide leader company in the automation field (automatic gates, fences etc). My job will be of course to increase the sales in the whole gulf area (UAE, Q8, Qatar, Barein, Saudi Arabia and Iran), find new valuable partners and possibly within a period of three years, to establish a legal entity with a warehouse. 
Now I earn more or less €50.000 pre-tax. The new company will pay me €50.000 after tax (if there are no tax I will get the same amount), plus the house renting and the car.

Why am I moving? Career and a new experience in an exotic and multicultural place.

What I would like to understand what is the avarage annual salary of a middle level western european expatriate? Is €50.000 below/over?

Thanks Lenochka for your help  and I hope also someone else will give me his opinion  .


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

good, a bit more info  I am in a complete different field so I can't judge if that is competitive/attractive/fair...however, 'the main thing is that accomodation is paid (make sure that it is fully paid, if possible rather than x Dirhams towards rent).
Also important is private healthcare insurance for you and the whole family.
If that is covered it sounds fine - with the above mentioned comments taken into consideration. 

Good luck
L.


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

Your salary is around 20K dirhams per month plus accomodation. Take into account education is very expensive and you will probably like your 3 old child to go to kindergarten. Also check the kind of accomodation you will get, as quality and size varies a lot. If you get a Villa, take into account that the water and electricity bill can get very high during summer time. Do you get annual tickets to come back home? Flights from DXB are more expensive than from Europe.
We (us plus baby) live on much less than 20K a month... but it depends on life style. We have one car and we do not eat in 5* Hotels.
Where are you from in Italy?


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Lenochka thank you for the reply. The company will pay full health care inaurance for me and m family (dental care not included). 

Klaus3974 thank you as well for the useful information. Yes the ccompany will pay twice a year for the whole family tickes. I guess it is enought. Also we have direct fly from Dubai to Venice my hometown.
Actually I don't know if the bills will be paid by the company, but I guess they will be my duty.
Of course I'm not used to take dinner at expensive 5 starts hotels, but if I have to pack my things and family and reallocate me in the other part of the world I definitely want to have a good life style and prevent any problems. 

Can you tell me what can be considered a middle salary in UAE (comprehensive of house, car, insurance)? Would you consider a manager that earns 20k at month a well-off person?

Thank youvery much for your help.

Bets regards


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't really say cause I have an academic position. Also, manager position compensation depends on the industry and the nationality. You have a lot of Indian managers making 5K plus housing and other people making 50K. Charterhouse Middle East has a survey with salaries in Dubai in 2009, take a look for a reference.

Life in Dubai is expensive in particular because of housing but you are cover there. Do a lot of research before moving as things on the ground are far less rossy than what you see about Dubai in the media. In particular, there are a lot of people losing jobs because of the crises (not in my sector though), so try to buy yourself some insurance and include compensations in your contract if things go wrong (like 3 months notice period).

On the other hand, I do like Dubai. If you come, drop us an email (my username at hotmail). We lived in Italy and would love to keep speaking Italian, plus we have a baby like you.

Good luck.


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Actually Klaus this afternoon I wrote a reply but something went wrong and I couldn't post it. 
Anyway I found the Charterhouse Middle East salary survey very useful, thank you.
It seems that a 20k per month plus house and car is not that bad even if the school fee is not included.... Are you sending you kid to any kindergaten? Do you know this one? JESS - Home

Thank you

BR

Francesco


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

matzudaira said:


> Actually Klaus this afternoon I wrote a reply but something went wrong and I couldn't post it.
> Anyway I found the Charterhouse Middle East salary survey very useful, thank you.
> It seems that a 20k per month plus house and car is not that bad even if the school fee is not included.... Are you sending you kid to any kindergaten? Do you know this one? JESS -]
> 
> ...


Ciao Francesco,

Our daughter is one month old... so no kindergarten for her, yet. I know JESS and it is good but in general you choose yours according to where you live. Trafic in Dubai is really a mess, so you do not want to work/send the kids to school far from where you live.


----------

